
Covert data-scraping on watch as EU DPA lays down “radical” GDPR red-line - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/30/covert-data-scraping-on-watch-as-eu-dpa-lays-down-radical-gdpr-red-line/
======
Nextgrid
Ironic that this is posted on a website that does not let me opt-out of
tracking. I am actually surprised why they would even publish such a piece -
if their objective is to track people, why would they spread awareness about
something that would (rightfully so) hurt these efforts?

